# Photos of the "Giant" Retic



## kevyn (Dec 31, 2003)

It sure doesn't look 49ft. to me....


















That is some tame wild caught retic. :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 31, 2003)

I agree with you kevyn, it only looks 48 feet six inches  
As a rough calculation judging by the people in the third photo, I would say the 3rd photo is about 1.5 meters wide at the cage front. there are four coils from side to side (say 1.3 meters av), about the same length visible running to the camera plus about the same again not visible.
So I would say 1.3 * 6 = 7.8 meters or 304.2 inches or 25.35 feet.

To be on the safe side give or take 10 feet 

I wonder if we will ever find out the size of the animal, the mass media will lose interest if it is not a record and proberly won't continue the story.


----------



## wattso (Dec 31, 2003)

This is the latest photo of the "giant retic", its stretched out a bit, maybe 30 ft!
http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,412179,00.html

The second photo down. Maybe it is 49 ft :shock: :?


----------



## varanus (Dec 31, 2003)

Perhaps they'd taken measurement on her shed skin.


----------



## wattso (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah I think so, but you would think "reptile experts" running a zoo would know shed measures arnt correct but significantly larger!


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 31, 2003)

Remember where the zoo is...they're reptile knowledge is going to be extremly limited...


----------



## Morelia_man (Dec 31, 2003)

what do they feed this thing? goats?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

Dogs!!


----------



## insectovor (Dec 31, 2003)

Between 7 and 8 metres maybe not 15. A shame but a blown up story


----------



## marc (Dec 31, 2003)

its all fake the man standing next to the snake is only 2.5 feet....lol


----------



## kevyn (Dec 31, 2003)

According to the London Times, Guinesse Book of World Records officals are on their way to messure the animal. Maybe they'll turn around after seeing this picture.  Here's another Fluffy pic showing her stretched out abit. The '49fter' doesn't look this big. I think the title will stay with Fluffy.  






I hope this isn't too big. I'm sorry if it is, I'm still working on shrinking pictures  .


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 1, 2004)

*^*


----------



## kevyn (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually I just saw some video of the retic and it looks alot bigger in the video. I doubt it is 49ft. but it may just rival Fluffy for the title of the biggest snake in the world.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2004)

the SBS 6:30 news just showed the snake. Its a big animal (just in case anyone hasn't realized it yet) and the video made it look as big or bigger than fluffy!

Anyhow, the SBS 9:30 news is normally near identical to the 6:30 news so there is a very strong possibility that the story will be re-run tonight, probery at about 9:50.

I won't be home to see it again  , I'm off to see "The return of the King", I love Elvis movies !


----------



## Rina (Jan 1, 2004)

The topic of the retics diet came up and general consensus was that at the reported weight and length and food was probably of the human variety. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

it had the rectic on ten news at 5 its masive even compared to fluffy


----------



## Rina (Jan 1, 2004)

Still photo's compared to live footage really do the animal no justice. Imagine actually being with the animal!


----------



## Tommo (Jan 1, 2004)

i cant believe i missed it on tv! i was upstair and when i came down my dad told me he saw the snake i told him about


----------



## Keeth (Jan 1, 2004)

i heard them say that the snake was living with a tribe of natives who worshipped it as their god. this might explain why it is so tame.


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 1, 2004)

it's in a zoo now still waiting to here it's offical length from the records people


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 1, 2004)

I feel sorry for it... i wouldnt be happy living in a cage like that...


----------



## saikrett (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah, channel 10 said that it eats 5 dogs a month


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 2, 2004)

i saw some footage on 7 of it. It is massive but i doubt it is 50 foot. Could they have measured one of its sheds?? Do large pythons shed in one peice??


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome back Alexander


----------



## toxinologist (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all and Happy New Year!!

I think a lot of people are being fooled by the clever use of perspective. Nearly all of the photographs and footage give a false impression of size by placing the snake in the foreground with people at the rear - this gives the impression of greater girth and length.

Frankly I think it is hilarious :lol: that so many people are being suckered including reptile keepers (who should know better...) and the numerous news agencies and television stations - not one of them seems to have had the common sense to consult with a authoritative herpetologist for an opinion of the footage/pics - maybe they just think that it must be true because April 1st isn't here yet ??? :shock: 

The fleeting last scene of the SEVEN network's footage clearly shows the keeper lying beside the stretched out snake (from side-on) and SURPRISE, SURPRISE ... we got a 2 second glimpse of the real proportions ... a snake that would probably be lucky to make 5.5 metres let alone 15 metres ... !!!

And you can't blame the Indonesians for taking advantage of the press to make a few dollars ... to them every Rupee counts :!: 

Cheers


David


----------



## insectovor (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree David, nowhere near 15 metres!!! Unless the indnesian people average 5 m body lenght.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 2, 2004)

Lol this remind me plastic crock topic. To many experts LOL:wink: We will see what will be oficial lengh. I personally wait for proper mesure result. By the weight should be biger than flafy.


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

...


----------



## kevyn (Jan 2, 2004)

A wild retic is pure evil. Just ask anyone that was keeping them a few years back (see U.S. , Canadian or U.K. forums) when the only available retics were wild caught. That is about the mellowest wild retic I've ever seen. I don't believe that the snake is anywhere near 49ft. I'd buy over 20ft. but not 49ft. Even wild burms are evil as hell. I've watched the film of the snake and don't buy it at all.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2004)

I have seen several bits of footage on the news.
I am yet to see one foot let alone 49.
Maybe thats how many feet it eats a week?

In summary....
Tv...Snake....Big....end story


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Evening Slateman, Shane and I just read your post and as he is the 'expert on plastic crocs( did you really need too  ) he could tell you exactly how long the retic is and it definately isn't 15 metres.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 3, 2004)

Lol Rina. It would be nice if the snake would be longer. Just let us dreamers to dreem bit. 
Do you think they have waight right?


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

A link with video~
http://msnbc.msn.com/Default.aspx?id=3845750&p1=0


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

Possibly an interesting development, if it turns out to be true. Apparently a guy in the U.S. offered $1 000 000 for the snake if it were indeed that big. A broker in Indonesia, interested in the deal went to messure the snake and it was only 6.5 meters (21ft.). This information has yet to be varified and maybe rumour. Here's the link to the source of my info on the Bob Clark forum. Go to heading BBC News: Worlds Longest Snake Captured and go to page four towards the bottom. The stuff at the top is just fodder.

http://www.bobclark.com/bcforums/FORUM.asp?FORUM_ID=1&CAT_ID=1&Forum_Title=Bob+Clark+Main


----------



## marc (Jan 3, 2004)

I heard that there was $ to be made for a snake to be found over 35 feet,


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it was the New York Zoo that put the "bounty" on any wild caught snake over 30ft.(?). The reward was like $100 000 or something to that effect. Not sure on the exact numbers. This guy was a private individual. The reward from the zoo has never been collected and the bounty has been up for over 20 years atleast.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

Q. How long is this snake?
A. its twice the length from the center to either end! 

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Jan 3, 2004)

> and it was only 6.5 meters


 Whats all the fuss about???
I've seen children pythons bigger than that.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh yeah those Texas ones right :lol: :lol: [Everythings BIG in Texas]


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

> Posted: Jan 03, 2004 - 01:36 AM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh yeah those Texas ones right [Everythings BIG in Texas]



You're right Wattso, like inbreeding; that's big in Texas.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

Texas/Tasmania..................A connection? :lol:


----------



## saikrett (Jan 3, 2004)

its the game the whole family can play


----------

